# Anyone triend a Mystery Ranch Hot 3????



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone here tried out a Mystery Ranch Hot 3 lumbar pack? Their site lists it as designed for firefighting gear, but I have been imagining myself with it for dayhunts during Mid-August bowhunts, where the temp can easily hit 90+ on the range I hunt in. I have been using the badlands monster for a few years and my gripes are that it is not hydration bladder compatible, my zippers always break, and with it loaded down it sags quite a bit. Also, with 2 deer quarters and backstraps tied to it, it did not ride well at all. The Hot 3 looks like it could have some serious hauling potential after the kill with the side pouches that cinch up along with the top lid and sturdier frame than the badlands. So, what do you think? Anyone have any experience with the Hot 3 or Hot Top? Check out the link on the pack...
http://www.mysteryranch.com/packs/68/hot-3.html

I have bigger packs that I use later in the year(including a crewcab) after it cools a bit, but I love the lumbar packs ventilation for the heat of the early season.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one. I use mine for fire fighting....well I would if there were any fires on our district. It is the most comfortable pack I have used for fighting fires, the only down side I can see is that you can pack a lot of junk in them. If you were going to buy one to use for hunting I don't think you could go wrong.


----------

